# handycam help needed



## reddevil2 (Jul 27, 2006)

hey ppl tell mi abt the handycam..which one is good...
sony n panasonic are good..as far as i know....but i dont know abt which model is good...now a days there are very large number of cams comingup..with dvd/cd n all tht...pls help mi here....


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 27, 2006)

what is your budget and needs?


----------



## reddevil2 (Jul 28, 2006)

budget is around 20k...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 28, 2006)

Canon n Sony r the ones to go for..........

For Sony,go here.......
*www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP...rt?CategoryName=dcc_DICamcorders&Dept=cameras

For Canon,go here.......
*www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=173


----------



## reddevil2 (Jul 29, 2006)

can ne 1 tell me prices of

DCR-DVD205 DVD
DCR-DVD105 DVD
Canon DC100


----------



## janitha (Jul 30, 2006)

reddevil2 said:
			
		

> can ne 1 tell me prices of
> 
> DCR-DVD205 DVD
> DCR-DVD105 DVD
> Canon DC100



Refer to the following link to get a rough idea of prices in Rs. and also to get specifications of each model in detail. But remember, they are selling some with company warranty and certain ones with their own warranty for 3 months only, but it is specifically stated in their site.
*www.jjmehta.com/


----------



## manmay (Aug 1, 2006)

if possible then dont opt for a dvd based handy cam ....neway in ur budget u wont gwet a dvd based handy cam.....but jus for the info dv tape based handy cam are much better becoz....they provide superior quality. the data does not get corrupt easily on a dv tape....while a dvd can easily get bad...the only advantegs that u get in case of dvd is that u can directly play on a player or in ur comp but believe me the dvd s even if there is no scratch they tend to get corrupted in a course of 2 yrs while dv tape will remain fine for atleast 8-10 yrs....


----------

